# קרדיטים



## josie1986 (28/2/13)

קרדיטים 
יש קונות?

אני גולשת סמויה כאן כבר לא מעט זמן, הרבה לפני שהבחור בכלל חשב להציע. הצצתי והתמכרתי. כולכן כאן מקסימות ועוזרות והגיע הזמן שלי לנסות ולעזור.
אני מזהירה, כתבתי את הקרדיטים בהמשכים, ובכל פעם הוספתי ושיניתי, אבל כמעט ולא מחקתי... הם יהיו חופרים מבחינת מלל ויהיו בהם יחסית מעט תמונות, כי אני לא חובבת גדולה של חשיפה.

אז שנתחיל?


----------



## josie1986 (28/2/13)

מי אנחנו? 
עדי ו-ד', בני 26 ו-28 בהתאמה.
הוא מהנדס בחברת הייטק ואני קלינאית תקשורת.
אנחנו ביחד מהצבא (בערך 7 שנים) ומגדלים ביחד באהבה את מילה הקטנה-גדולה, גורת לברדור בת 9 חודשים.


----------



## ronitvas (28/2/13)

התחלה טובה 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



 
היא מהממת


----------



## josie1986 (28/2/13)

לגמרי


----------



## josie1986 (28/2/13)

הצעת הנישואים 
בגלל שאנחנו ביחד המון שנים, בשנתיים האחרונות התחלנו לחוות לחץ מתון (יותר או פחות) מההורים בנוגע לחתונה. בהתחלה לא הייתי כ"כ לחוצת חתונה, אבל ככל שעבר זמן וחברים שלנו התחילו להתחתן, כך ההצקות של ההורים יותר הפריעו לי והלחיצו אותי. מהמקום הזה אני גם התחלתי להפעיל לחץ בנושא (לאחרונה ראיתי את הסרטון של הלחוצת חתונה וזה מאוד שעשע אותי - קצת הומור עצמי לא מזיק!). בשלב מסוים, לא יודעת אפילו איך, החלטתי להפסיק להתעסק בזה ולחשוב על זה יותר מדיי, כי זה סתם גרם לתחושות מרמור.
ואז....
ביום ההולדת שלי קיבלתי ממנו בהפתעה כרטיסי טיסה לפריז ובהחלט חלפה במוחי מחשבה שהנה זה עומד לקרות, אבל מאחר והחלטתי לא לפתח ציפיות לקראת הצעה, המחשבה הזאת חלפה מאוד מהר. בערב הראשון שלנו בפריז הלכנו לטייל והגענו לרחבת מוזיאון הלובר. התיישבנו ליד אחת המזרקות המרוחקות מכל הקהל והוא התחיל לספר לי שהוא מאוד מתרגש, שיש משהו שהוא "סוחב" איתו כבר המון זמן ואמר עוד כמה דברים אישיים.. פה כבר הבנתי שהנה זה קורה.. ואז הוא הוציא את הטבעת ושאל את השאלה שחיכיתי לא מעט זמן לשמוע 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



כמובן שאמרתי כן.


----------



## josie1986 (28/2/13)

טבעת אירוסין 
כמה חודשים לפני ההצעה, ד' סיפר לי כי חבר מהעבודה שלו הציע נישואין לחברתו עם "טבעת דמה", על מנת שאח"כ יילכו שניהם ביחד וייבחרו טבעת. כששמעתי את זה חשבתי שזה דווקא רעיון מצוין, במיוחד בשבילנו. אני לא עונדת תכשיטים כלל בחיי היומיום וגם אין לי טעם ספציפי, או בכלל, לתכשיטים. מאחר ואני בעצמי לא יודעת מה אני אוהבת ומה לא, איך הוא יידע? בהתחלה זה מאוד הפתיע אותו, אבל בסוף הוא השתכנע שבאמת אין לו מושג מה אני אוהבת ושכדאי שנלך ביחד. ואכן הלכנו ביחד, אחרי שאני שוטטתי באינטרנט וגיבשתי לעצמי טעם מסוים. אגב, נדלקתי על הרעיון של טבעת שהיא לא יהלום מהפורום הזה. הייתה כאן כלה עם טבעת מאוד מאוד דומה למה שבסוף בחרתי. לצערי איני זוכרת את שמה/כינויה...

את הטבעת קנינו ב-e-daimonds הממוקמת בבניין הבורסה. הם היו מאוד נחמדים, ישבו איתנו שעה++ עד שהחלטנו בדיוק על גודל האבן, צבע, סוג הטבעת וכו'. אין לי מושג האם המחיר שלהם הוא הכי זול שיכולנו להשיג. ביקרנו רק בעוד חנות אחת ושם המחיר היה כמעט פי 2 יותר יקר, לכן החלטנו לחזור וקנינו שם.


----------



## טליה252 (28/2/13)

וואוווו הטבעת הורסת!!!! 
איזה כיף קרדיטים עכשיו... ממש לא בא לי להמשיך ללמוד למבחן


----------



## Bobbachka (28/2/13)

מהממת בעיני!


----------



## josie1986 (28/2/13)

תודה לשתיכן! גם בעיני


----------



## josie1986 (28/2/13)

תהליך תכנון וארגון החתונה - איזיווד 
אז אחרי שחזרנו מחו"ל והפנמנו שאנחנו מתחתנים, לקח לנו עוד משהו כמו שבועיים להתחיל להתארגן. התחלנו מרשימות המוזמנים. שנינו לא רצינו חתונה ענקית שבה אנחנו לא מכירים 3/4 מהאנשים, מצד שני כן רצינו שבחתונה יהיו גם מכרים של ההורים. אחרי שגיבשנו את הרשימות של החברים שלנו, והסברנו להורים את הרציונל, נתנו להם מגבלה מסוימת של כמות אנשים, ואחרי משאים ומתנים (חלק קשים וחלק פחות) היא השתנתה קצת. לאחר משהו כמו שבועיים, הרשימות היו סגורות ויכולנו להתחיל להסתכל על מקומות לאירוע.
אנחנו לא אנשים שיודעים להתמקח, וגם כשמתמקחים בסביבתנו אנחנו חשים אי-נוחות גדולה, לכן חששנו קצת מארגון החתונה באופן עצמאי. נוסיף על כך ששנינו אנשים די עסוקים עם עבודות שבעייתי להחסיר מהן הרבה ו/או שעובדים בהן עד מאוחר, ובנוסף העובדה שהבאנו הביתה גורת כלבים קטנה כחודש לפני ההצעה - כל הסיבות האלה הובילו אותנו בכיוון של איזיווד.

על איזיווד יש לי דברים טובים לספר וגם דברים שפחות אהבתי אצלם ואני אנסה לפרט את שני הצדדים.
באיזיווד פגשנו את אחד ממארגני החתונות לפגישה ראשונית. אחרי שאכלנו קרמבו ושוחחנו על איך אנחנו רואים את החתונה שלנו (לא גדולה, באביב, עם אוכל משובח), מה חשוב לנו יותר ומה פחות, התחלנו לעבוד מול המציאות. התברר שיש לנו טעם יקר משהו והבנו שלא נוכל לקיים את האירוע בחודשי האביב (כמו שרצינו בהתחלה). מאחר והחוויה של האורחים וההנאה שלהם היו חשובים לנו יותר מאשר יום שמשי לצילומים, החלטנו לזרום עם ההצעה לקיים חתונת חורף. בסופו של דבר מרגע ההצעה ועד החתונה עברו 3 חודשים וחצי, כאשר התכנון עצמו ארך פחות משלושה חודשים. נשלחנו לשלושה אולמות: "הווילה עם מזל טלה", "ביער" ו"גן וורדים" (פירוט על המקום בהמשך).

ההחלטה ללכת עם איזיווד לא התקבלה בקלות ראש ולא בלב שקט. הצעות המחיר שקיבלנו היו נראות יקרות לחודשי החורף וכשפרטנו אותם ל"מחיר לראש", ראינו שאנחנו עלולים להגיע אף ל-500 ש"ח למנה (!!!) באמצ"ש, בחורף. לכן החלטתי לעשות "תחקיר" קטן משל עצמי ופניתי למקומות שהוצעו לנו באופן עצמאי, ומבלי להזכיר את איזיווד. ואכן, חלק מהצעות המחיר שקיבלתי היו מעט יותר זולות. בנוסף, בחנתי הרבה את רשימות הספקים שלהם והחלטתי שאני רוצה משם צלם מסוים, ובמידה ולא יהיה פנוי - אוותר על הצילום שכלול בחבילה. מאחר וההחזר שלהם על חבילת הצילום אינו שווה ערך לחבילת צילום בשוק, בסופו של דבר הדיל לא יוצא משתלם. הוויתור על הצלם + הצעות המחיר השונות גרם לנו כמעט לוותר על איזיווד. 
לכן קבענו איתם פגישה, אליה הגענו מאוד טעונים, ושטחנו בפניהם את כל ממצאי ה"תחקיר" שערכתי. באיזיווד הופתעו מהמחירים שקיבלנו ובאמת מאוד ניסו ללכת לקראתנו. בסופו של דבר הובטח לי כי הצלם שאני רוצה אכן יהיה הצלם באירוע שלנו (פירוט בהמשך), כך שלמעשה לא אצטרך להוסיף כסף על צלם אחר ובנוסף ניתנה לנו הצעת מחיר חדשה, זולה בכמה אלפים מהצעת המחיר הראשונה שקיבלנו. בסופו של דבר אחרי ההצעה החדשה החלטנו לסגור עם איזיווד, כי במצב החדש הם בהחלט חסכו לנו כמה אלפים מהסך הכולל של ההוצאות.
במהלך העבודה עם איזיווד שדכו לנו מפיקה שתכוון אותנו לספקים השונים. לא יכולה להגיד שהיא מאוד עזרה ב"שידוכים", כי אני כבר די ידעתי מה אני מחפשת, אבל בספק אחד היא בהחלט קלעה - הדיג'יי (פירוט בהמשך). חשוב לי להבהיר שהמפיקה הנ"ל לא עמדה איתנו בקשר קבוע, אבל כשהיינו צריכים אותה, או כשצריך היה לתזכר אותנו, היא בהחלט הייתה שם בשבילנו. לא הרגשנו שאנחנו אבודים בתהליך. מצד שני, לאחר שפגשנו כל ספק בפני עצמו - הקשר עם המפיקה נהיה משני לחלוטין. שמרנו על קשר ישיר עם הספקים ורק כשצצו בעיות פנינו לאיזיווד והם פתרו אותן במהרה (למשל התברר לנו שגודל ההזמנות שנאמר לנו שמגיע לנו הוא בפועל בתוספת תשלום - שיחה קצרה עם המפיקה וסוכם שאיזיווד יישאו בעלות התוספת בשל אי-ההבנה).

הסתייגויות - יש הרבה דברים בעסקה של איזיווד שאינם כלולים במחיר ומגלים אותם רק בדיעבד. אני אישית ממש לא אהבתי את זה וגם טרחתי להגיד את זה למי שיכולתי. לדוגמה: לאיזיווד יש רשימת ספקי "פרימיום" - ספקים שעולים יותר מאשר ספקים "רגילים". הבעיה היא שבשום מקום אין אזכור ל"תופעה" הזו ונוצר מצב שכאשר באים לבחור ספק, "מתגלה" בשלב די מאוחר שהוא "פרימיום" וצריך להוסיף עליו תשלומים נלווים. במקרה שלנו - מאחר והתניתי את העסקה בצלם ספציפי - המחיר שלו גולם בהצעת המחיר ולא היינו צריכים להוסיף עליו אף לא שקל. אבל ההתנהלות הזאת לא לעניין בעיני ואני חושבת שהם צריכים לפרט על כך טרם חתימת החוזה.
אני יודעת שניתן להוציא כל מיני חלקים מהעסקה ולכן בעצם לא מחוייבים לבחור ספקים דרכם אבל:
א. אני לא יודעת האם ניתן לעשות זאת "בדיעבד", כלומר לאחר חתימת החוזה וברגע שמגלים על כל התוספות...
ב. זה הופך את העסקה להרבה פחות משתלמת, משום שההחזרים אינם שווי ערך לעלות הספק בשוק הפתוח.

בכל מקרה, ולאחר שחפרתי, אנחנו היינו די מרוצים בסה"כ מאיזיווד. כן נחסכו מאיתנו טרטורים של ללכת לראות המון אולמות, להתמקח וכו' וכן הרגשנו שטוב שיש כתובת אחת לכל בעיה שעלולה לצוץ, ואכן צצו לא מעט בעיות, כפי שאפרט בהמשך 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



אני חושבת שאנחנו כצרכנים צריכים להיות ערניים ולא לקחת כמובן מאליו כל הצעה שאנחנו מקבלים. אלולא הייתי עושה את הבדיקה העצמאית, היינו מפסידים לא מעט כסף. אז כן, בסופו של דבר איזיווד הוכיחו את עצמם, אבל עדיין היינו צריכים לאמת אותם עם העובדות כדי לקבל את המחיר הריאלי. כך שלשיקול כל מי שפונה לאיזיווד - חשוב היה לי לציין את הדברים.


----------



## HadarGulash (28/2/13)

התייעצות לגבי איזיווד... 
אשמח לשאול אותך שאלה בתור אחת שיש לה כבר נסיון עם איזיווד.

(ואגב בנוגע לתמונה של הכלבה, יש לכם כלבה פשוט מתוקההה אני מתה על לברדורים!!)

אני ובן זוגי, כמוכם, גם סגרנו את החתונה דרך איזיווד (גן + צלמים + די ג'יי + קישוט הרכב, את כל השאר הורדנו). התלבטנו הרבה לפני שסגרנו אותם, אבל עכשיו בדיעבד אני מרגישה שלא מספיק, ואני מרגישה שבגלל הלחץ שהופעל עלינו מצידם, לחץ על זה שכדאי שנסגור מהר אחרת לא יהיו תאריכים פנויים (ותבינו שמדובר על 7 חודשים לפני החתונה), וכמובן שגם בגללנו ובגלל שכנראה לא עשינו מספיק תחקיר שטח לפני, בקיצור אני מרגישה שאנחנו מוציאים על החתונה הזאת הרבה יותר ממה שתכננו. (הסיפור עוד ארוך, אבל אני אקצר בפרטים).

בקיצור, אני ממש לא מרוצה מהמחיר ומכל ההתנהלות שלהם, חלק מזה קשור לדברים שציינת. החתונה עוד 3 חודשים ואני תוהה אם יש לי מה לעשות בנידון (בהתחשב בכך שכבר סגרנו הכל), אם יש למה שאני אתקשר אליהם ואגיד להם את כל הסיבות למה אני לא מרוצה.

את לא הראשונה שמספרת שהיא אמרה להם שהיא לא מרוצה מהמחיר, והם הורידו לה אותו...וכאשר אנחנו ישבנו מולם ואמרנו להם שזה יקר לנו מדי, ושאנחנו רוצים שהם יציעו לנו גנים יותר זולים שיתאימו לנו, זה פשוט לא קרה!!! אז השאלה היא האם את חושבת שיש למה שאני אתקשר אליהם ואדבר איתם על זה? או אפילו אקבע שם פגישה?

בואי נגיד ככה שכרגע אני מרגישה שאם ישאלו אותי האם זאת הייתה בחירה נכונה, אז במקרה שלנו אני מרגישה שממש לא.


----------



## josie1986 (28/2/13)

וואלה, אני באמת לא יודעת 
בד"כ אחרי שסוגרים דברים, פתאום יש פחות צורך לרצות את הלקוח...
זה לא ספציפי לאיזיווד, זה מרגיש לי ככה מכל איש מקצוע..

אני באמת לא יודעת אם זה יעבוד, אבל שווה לנסות. מקסימום אולי גם "לאיים" בהמלצות לא טובות?!

אגב, אני חייבת להגיד למען הגילוי הנאות - שאני הייתי מאוד מתקשה להביא את עצמי למצב של לבקש "הנחה" אחרי שכבר סגרנו.. אני חושבת ששווה לנסות, אבל לא בטוחה שהייתי מצליחה לעשות את זה בעצמי.

בהצלחה!!!


----------



## nino15 (28/2/13)

מסכימה עם הרבה מהתובנות על איזיווד 
מה שכן, החוויה שלנו הייתה הרבה פחות טובה. גם כשגילינו על כל מיני תוספות ועניינים רק אחרי חתימת החוזה וגם העובדה שאנחנו רדפנו אחרי "המפיקה" ולקח לה 3 ימים לפחות לענות לכל מייל או לחזור לטלפונים.

אגב, אני קצת בהלם שהאיפור/שיער ניסיון לא כלול. כשאני סגרתי איתם זה כן היה כלול בחבילה (כלומר, שילמתי לספק ואיזיווד זיכו אותי). אני מניחה שגם כל הקשיים שנתקלת בהם עם הספקים היו בגלל החוזה של איזיווד. כשדובבתי קצת את הספקים הבנתי מהם שאיזיווד לא משלמים להם הרבה, ולכן כל אקסטרה הכי קטן (נגיד ריסים) - הם לוקחים עליו הרבה כסף מעבר. 

ובלי קשר - את מהממת


----------



## josie1986 (28/2/13)

תודה! 
אני לא יודעת אם ה"בעיות" היו בגלל איזיווד, אבל בסופו של דבר במבחן התוצאה איזיווד סיפקו את הסחורה. הם עזרו לי בכל "תאקל" שהיה, כך שבאמת רוב המילים שלי עליהן טובות.


----------



## josie1986 (28/2/13)

Save the Date 
לאחר שסגרנו מקום ותאריך, חשבנו שיהיה נחמד ליידע את המוזמנים על התאריך מספיק זמן מראש, בעיקר את אלו הרחוקים/סטודנטים/מכרים של ההורים וכו'. את העיצוב מצאתי בבלוג חתונות כלשהו (http://www.weddingchicks.com/) ושינינו אותו קצת כדי שיתאים לנו. העיצוב כמובן בהשראת מד-מן וקיבלנו עליו תגובות נלהבות.

אני לא יודעת להוסיף קישורים בצורה נורמלית, אז אם מישהו יתנדב להסביר לי, אתקן את הקישורים בהמשך


----------



## josie1986 (28/2/13)

הזמנות 
את ההזמנות קיבלנו כחלק מעסקת החבילה עם איזיווד. 
איזיווד עובדים עם שני ספקי הזמנות ואנחנו בחרנו לעבוד עם איריס מ-wedo. בהתחלה לא מצאנו שום עיצוב שאהבנו אצלה באתר. פנינו אליה בשאלה האם ניתן לעצב לנו הזמנה דומה ל-save the date, אבל בסופו של דבר החלטנו לא להוסיף כסף עבור זה. היו כמה רגעים ששקלנו לבקש להוציא את ההזמנות מהעסקה ולסגור במקום אחר, שבו כן אהבנו את העיצוב, אבל לאחר כמה ימים איריס שלחה לנו סקיצת עיצוב של הזמנה של זוג אחר. ראינו, אהבנו והחלטנו ללכת על זה, עם שינויים שונים שרצינו לעשות. איריס זרמה עם כל הבקשות שלנו ושלחה לנו סקיצה סופית כמה שעות לאחר ששלחנו לה את הטקסט (אולי אני אפילו מגזימה וזה היה יותר מהיר). נתנו לה אישור ביום חמישי בערב וביום ראשון בערב ההזמנות חיכו לנו במשרדי איזיווד. בנוסף קיבלנו גם מדבקות תואמות לסגירת המעטפות ודיסק עם שירי אהבה... 
אני חייבת לציין לטובה את איזיווד. בפגישת ההפקה הראשונה שלנו פירטו לנו את גדלי ההזמנות שאפשר לקבל במסגרת העסקה. בחרנו בגודל מסוים, בהתאם למעטפות שקיבלנו מהאולם ובסופו של דבר התברר כי הגודל שרצינו לא באמת נמצא בחבילה וגורר תוספת תשלום. בפועל, מאחר והטעות הייתה של איזיווד, הם לקחו על עצמם את תוספת התשלום ואנחנו קיבלנו את ההזמנות בגודל שרצינו.

אגב, את השורה הראשונה העתקנו ממנהלת הפורום לשעבר, discordi, מאוד התחברתי אליה 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 וקיבלנו עליה מגוון תגובות ("באמת הגיע הזמן", "כמה פולני מצדכם להתנצל" וכו'...).


----------



## Shmutzi (1/3/13)

מאוד אהבתי את הנוסח ההומוריסטי להזמנה


----------



## butwhy (1/3/13)

כנ"ל


----------



## josie1986 (2/3/13)

תודה!


----------



## פרבולה מרחפת (3/3/13)

הזמנה מקסימה!


----------



## josie1986 (28/2/13)

אישורי הגעה 
חלק מאישורי ההגעה ערכנו בעצמנו וחלק העברנו לחברת DANVER. לא הצלחנו למצוא עליהם ביקורות ברשת, אבל בסה"כ הם היו ממש בסדר. הם העבירו לנו רשימות טיוטה בסוף כל יום מרגע שהעברנו להם את מספרי הטלפון ורשימה סופית כמה ימים לפני האירוע. קשה לי לחוות דעה על הדיוק שלהם משום שבבוקר החתונה היה מקרה מוות במשפחה הרחוקה, מה שגרם לאי הופעתם של מספר אורחים. בסופו של דבר היו לנו יחסית המון הברזות, אבל לדעתי זה לא משהו שחברת אישורי ההגעה הייתה יכולה לדעת (חלק הודיעו מראש שלא יגיעו ולכן בכלל לא התקשרו אליהם, חלק אישרו הגעה ואח"כ התקשרו לבטל וכו').

אגב, אנחנו סגרנו עם איזיווד על כמות מוזמנים מסוימת ולפיה קיבלנו את הצעת המחיר. בנוסף ניתנה לנו הצעת מחיר לכל אדם שיגיע מעבר להתחייבות עליה שילמנו. את אישורי ההגעה עשינו רק על מנת לדעת האם אנחנו צפויים לעבור את ההתחייבות, משום שללא קשר לכמות האנשים שהגיעו בפועל - אנחנו כבר שילמנו מראש...


----------



## josie1986 (28/2/13)

מסיבת רווקות (ומסיבה אחרת של רווקים) 
לא רציתי להטיל את המטלה של ארגון מסיבת רווקות על אף אחת מהחברות שלי, כולן עמוסות ועסוקות מספיק גם כך. בסופו של דבר החלטתי לעשות את המסיבה אצלי בבית וביקשתי מכל אחת להביא משהו לאכול. לא היו משחקים מביכים (אני לא כ"כ מתחברת לזה), פשוט ראינו סרטי ניינטיז בליווי משחקי שתיה ואוכל טוב. היה ערב כיפי ולא מעיק. כאות הערכה, קניתי לכל אחת ערכת מניקור-פדיקור מ"ללין" + לק. 


מסיבת הרווקים של ד' תוכננה ע"י כמה חברים שלו. הם שכרו וילה במושב, עשו "על האש" עם הרבה שתיה, פוקר, פלייסטיישן וכו'. תכלס מהתמונות נראה שהיה שם כיף


----------



## HadarGulash (28/2/13)

מתנות ממש חמודות הבאת להן! 
אפשר לשאול כמה הוצאת על כל מתנה?


----------



## josie1986 (28/2/13)

יצא במקרה שכל המוצרים היו בהנחה 
את ערכת המניקור-פדיקור קניתי ב-15 ש"ח במקום ב-30 (היו קופונים בקניון) והלקים עלו 9 ש"ח ליחידה, גם כן במבצע.


----------



## פרבולה מרחפת (3/3/13)

איזו מתנה כייפית =]


----------



## josie1986 (28/2/13)

רבנות 
החלטנו להתחתן דרך הרבנות בשביל לכבד ולרצות את ההורים. חלק מהמשפחה של ד' הם אנשים דתיים והחלטנו שיהיה עדיף לכולם כך. אבל אני הצבתי תנאי שאת כל התהליך נעשה מול צהר. נרשמנו באתר שלהם ומילאנו את כל הפרטים וסה"כ היו איתנו ממש בסדר שם. חזרו אלינו די מהר לקבוע תאריך לפתיחת תיק וכל התהליך אצלם ארך כחצי שעה.
הם ציוותו לנו רב שענה, פחות או יותר, על הבקשות שלנו כחודש לפני האירוע. מצד אחד שמחנו שציוותו לנו רב מטעמם ולא נצטרך לכתת רגליים גם בשביל זה (וגם לא להוסיף כסף על שירות שגם כך לא הכי רצינו). מצד שני, חודש זה זמן קצר מדיי לפני האירוע להחליט שמוותרים על רב ומחפשים אחר, כך שאם הרב שלהם לא היה מתאים לנו היינו בבעיה.
לאורך כל הדרך צהר היו איתנו בקשר באמצעות מיילים וסמסים ועדכנו אותנו בכל שלב בתהליך.
עדיין לא קיבלנו את תעודת הנישואין, אבל זה באשמתנו לגמרי.


----------



## josie1986 (28/2/13)

הדרכת כלות 
את הדרכת הכלות עשיתי אצל מכרה רחוקה של המשפחה. היא אישה יחסית ליברלית ורוב השיחה נסובה סביב האדם והזוגיות בראי הדת. היא לא נכנסה לי לתחתונים ולא ספרנו ביחד ימים. ביקשתי ממנה לטבול בתאריך שרציתי, היא ווידאה שאני מבינה מה הדרישה במקווה (7 ימים וזה) ונתנה לי אישור ללא שום בעיה. דבר אחד שהפריע לי היה שההדרכה ארכה שעתיים וחצי!!!  אבל מבחינת תכנים היא לא גרמה לאי נוחות יותר מדיי. סה"כ היה בסדר.


----------



## josie1986 (28/2/13)

מקווה - מי מנחם, רמת השרון 
בהמלצת כמה מבנות הפורום הלכתי לטבול במקווה "מי מנחם" ברמת השרון. המקווה נקי והמים מחוממים. יש חדר התארגנות נקי ומסודר שכולל הכל, החל ממברשת שיניים ועד חלוק אמבטיה. הבלנית היא אישה מזרם חב"ד, מאוד נחמדה בסה"כ (אני פחות מתחברת לזה שקוראים לי צדיקה, אבל מילא), לא בדקה אותי יותר מדיי, הסתכלה קצת על הציפורניים והורידה לי שערה מהגב. הבאסה היחידה היא שסיכמתי איתה שבוע מראש שאני אטבול ראשונה וכשבאתי במוצ"ש המתינו עוד שתי נשים לטבילה ויצא שאחת מהן הייתה יותר זריזה ממני בהתארגנות והבלנית נתנה לה לטבול ראשונה (ייתכן שהיא פשוט שכחה את הסיכום שלנו). זה לא היה כ"כ נורא לטבול שניה, אבל עדיין קבעתי מראש וזה היה מרגיז. מי שזה חשוב לה - שתתעקש גם ביום הטבילה. בסה"כ החוויה לא הייתה נוראית, אבל אני לא אחזור לשם.


----------



## josie1986 (28/2/13)

הרב - יצחק אלחדד (מטעם צהר) 
את הטקס ניהל הרב שקיבלנו מצהר. שמו הרב יצחק אלחדד. נפגשנו איתו כחודש וחצי לפני האירוע בביתו לשיחה נעימה על זוגיות בראי היהדות ולהסברים על הטקס, הכתובה וכו'.
הרב אלחדד אינו מתנגד למתן טבעת ע"י האישה, אך גם לא מעודד את זה. כשהעליתי את הנושא בפגישה הוא עיקם את הפרצוף והפציר בי לשקול זאת שנית, אך בפועל ביום החתונה הכל עבר על מי מנוחות. בסה"כ מדובר באדם מאוד נחמד ורציני. הוא הסביר לנו את פרטי הטקס ואת פרטי הכתובה לעומקם ו-וידא שד' אכן מבין את "התחייבויותיו". בפועל החתימה התבצעה ממש מתחת לחופה! ולא לפני כפי שנהוג.
חשוב לציין כי הרב אלחדד אינו מהרבנים המתבדחים בחופה. הוא עורך חופה קצרה יחסית (כ-20 דקות) וזה בדיוק מה שרצינו. אנחנו פחות מתחברים לרבנים ה"בדרנים". 
אני חייבת לציין שלא מצאתי עליו מידע כששידכו לנו אותו, כך שאני מקווה שמה שסיפרתי כאן יהיה לעזר למי שיחפש (פרטים נוספים במסרים אם משהו חסר).


----------



## josie1986 (28/2/13)

מקום התארגנות 
בחרתי להתארגן בבית מכל מיני סיבות.
דבר ראשון, החתונה שלנו לא הייתה זולה והיה נראה לי מיותר להוציא עוד כספים על מלון. גם לא תיכננו לחזור למלון לאחר החתונה, אז בכלל היה לי חבל על לילה אחד.
שנית, אני אדם שכחן ביותר ולא רציתי להגיע למלון לאחר ששכחתי כל מיני דברים קריטיים בבית (זה, אגב, קורה לי בכל נסיעה לנופש/טיול, תמיד אני שוכחת משהו וצריך להתארגן על זה במקום).
והכי חשוב - בבית הכי נוח לי, היה כיף להתעורר במיטה שלי בבוקר, לשתות את הקפה שלי כמו שאני אוהבת ולהתארגן ברוגע.
בדיעבד אני עדיין חושבת שזאת הייתה החלטה מצוינת. היה כיף לאללה להתארגן בבית וגם יצאו תמונות מהממות.


----------



## josie1986 (28/2/13)

איפור ושיער 
איזיווד מציעים את נושא האיפור והשיער במסגרת החבילה שלהם ויש להם מגוון ספקים לבחור מביניהם. אגב, גם כאן ישנם ספקי פרימיום שבחירה בהם תדרוש תוספת תשלום. חשוב לציין שהדיל של איזיווד לא כולל איפור ושיער ניסיון (אלא רק פגישת ייעוץ), עליהם צריך לשלם באופן ישיר לספקים. בתחום האיפור היה לי סיפור קצת לא נעים, אבל אגיע אליו בהמשך.


----------



## josie1986 (28/2/13)

שיער - רועי חמו 
לשיער לקחתי את רועי חמו המקסים. בהתחלה רועי אמר לי שהוא לא עושה "רק שיער" במסגרת איזיווד, אלא רק חבילה כולל איפור (מאחר והוא לוקח רק כלה אחת ביום). מאחר ורציתי מאפרת אחרת, ניצבתי בפני בעיה והתקשרתי מיד למפיקה שלנו. הסברתי לה את המצב והיא פתרה את העניין מול רועי ובאמת סגרנו רק על שיער. בסופו של דבר סגרתי עם רועי גם שיער ואיפור למלווה שלי.
בניסיון עצמו רועי הסביר לי בדיוק מה מתאים לי, לאחר שהראיתי לו את השמלה והסברתי שאני רוצה שיער אסוף. הוא גם מיד עלה על העובדה שיש לי מחסור באבץ וברזל, רק מהסתכלות על השיער (זה נכון, אגב).
ביום החתונה רועי הגיע ומיד התחיל בעבודה. הוא מאוד אדם של תכלס, אבל מצד שני אדם נעים. לא מלאה אותך בדיבורים, אבל גם לא שתקן (כי שתיקה זה מביך!). התסרוקת הייתה מהממת בעיניי וקיבלתי עליה המון מחמאות. אפילו הגיס של בעלי,שכששמע שאלך עם תסרוקת אסופה קיבל חום - התלהב. 
מהסתכלות בתמונות אני רואה שהיא החזיקה עד סוף הערב, לדעתי כמעט כמו שיצאתי מהבית (ולאחר ההשתוללות שלי ברחבה, זה לא מובן מאליו). חשוב לציין שהתסרוקת הייתה בסה"כ גם נוחה, למרות שהיו תקועות לי בראש איזה 100 סיכות.

אין לי תמונות שמראות את התסרוקת במלוא תפארתה ולא חושפות פנים של אחרים, לכן תצטרכו להסתפק בתמונה הזו.
את המסרקיה קיבלתי ממעצב השמלה והיא מתחרה תואמת לשמלה (או לפחות מאוד דומה).


----------



## yaeli beli (28/2/13)

השמלה יפיפיה! ממש לטעמי...


----------



## SimplyMe1 (1/3/13)

איפה תקועות עשרות סיכות ולא רואים בכלל?  

לפי התמונה השיער שלך חלק, דק ועדין, 
לא הזדקקת לתוספות שיער?


----------



## josie1986 (2/3/13)

הסיכות במעבי השיער 
השיער שלי הוא דווקא בדיוק ההיפך ממה שתיארת - עבה ומתולתל ובאופן כללי אני סולדת ממנו..
רועי באמת עשה איתו עבודה נהדרת. 
ולא, אין תוספות שיער, לא היה צורך... יש לי מספיק שיער משלי


----------



## josie1986 (28/2/13)

איפור - אלינור טוביילם 
לאיפור לקחתי את אלינור טוביילם המהממת. 
היה לי איתה קטע קצת לא נעים שגם כתבתי עליו בזמנו ואני ארחיב קצת. אל אלינור הגעתי אחרי שהסתובבתי באתרים של כל המאפרות/ים שאיזיווד מציעים. התייעצתי עם ד' והוא מאוד אהב את העבודות שלה גם כן. קבעתי איתה איפור ניסיון שבסופו של דבר היה רק שיחה (ללא תשלום). בשיחה דיברנו קצת על הרגלי האיפור שלי (אין כאלה) ומה היא חושבת שיתאים לי. מאוד סמכתי עליה, לא ראיתי כלה אחת באתר שלה עם איפור מוגזם, או כזה שלא התחברתי אליו, ולכן הרשיתי לעצמי לשחרר שליטה ולהעביר את השרביט אליה. בסוף השיחה סיכמנו שעה שבה היא תגיע אליי לאיפור (בתיאום עם שעת ההגעה של הצלם כדי שיספיק לצלם קצת תמונות מהאיפור). אני חייבת להדגיש כי אלינור הסבירה לי שבחורף יש לה שעות איפור קבועות, אך סיכמנו כי מאחר וכרגע אין לה כלה נוספת באותו היום - היא זמינה עבורי מתי שארצה. כל הסיכומים נערכו בעל-פה ולא חתמנו על שום הסכם בינינו - שזה בעייתי בפני עצמו. כשבועיים לפני החתונה קיבלתי טלפון מאלינור, שנכנסה לה כלה נוספת באותו היום ולכן היא חייבת להזיז אותי לשעה מוקדמת יותר. כאן התחילו הבעיות. בחוזה עם הצלם חתמנו על שעה הגעה מסויימת וצילום ל-12 שעות, כך שכל תוספת הייתה עולה סכום נכבד בנוסף. אלינור לא הייתה מוכנה להתגמש בשעות שלה ואני לא הייתי מוכנה לוותר על צילומי ההכנות. 
גם כאן איזיווד הוכיחו את עצמם כמועילים. פניתי למפיקה שלנו והסברתי לה את כל הסיפור. איזיווד הציעו לי להחליף ספק ללא תשלום דמי ביטול ועמדו לצדי לאורך כל הדרך. בסופו של דבר הכל בא על מקומו בשלום. אני לא יודעת מה בדיוק קרה, אבל אלינור הגיעה אליי ביום החתונה בשעה המקורית שקבענו. אני חושבת שלאיזיווד הייתה הרבה השפעה על התוצאה הסופית.
אני שוב רק חייבת לציין כי אלינור כן עדכנה אותי מראש שייתכן שיהיה שינוי בשעות ובסה"כ היא כן הייתה בסדר. אני רק לא חושבת שזה לעניין לעשות זאת שבועיים לפני האירוע ולהזיז את כל יתר הספקים סביב זה ואני כן חושבת שצריך לעגן את הדברים בכתוב. לקח לחיים.
ואחרי שעברנו את הסאגה הזאת (אני רק חייבת להגיד שבעלי לקח את כל העניין הרבה יותר קשה ממני), הגיע יום החתונה.

אלינור הגיעה בשעה המקורית שנקבעה, בסביבות הצהריים המוקדמים. אלינור היא בן אדם מקסים ומפרגן. היא משרה אווירת רוגע והיה נחמד להתאפר כשכל הזמן מורעפות עליי מחמאות 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




...
היא התלבטה עם עצמה באיזה סגנון לאפר אותי ובסוף הלכנו על משהו חצי מעושן, מאחר ואני לא נוהגת להתאפר ביום-יום והיא לא רצתה שזה ייראה מוגזם. היא השקיעה המון זמן באיפור, כי העור שלי החליט לקום יבש במיוחד באותו היום...
התוצאה הסופית הייתה מאוד מפתיעה. מאחר ואני לא רגילה לראות את עצמי מאופרת ממש (מקסימום קצת מסקרה), זה היה נראה מוזר... אבל ככל שהתרגלתי התחלתי ממש לאהוב את זה. התגובה של בעלי הייתה "את צריכה להתאפר ככה כל יום" וקיבלתי המון מחמאות על האיפור. כמובן שעם השמלה האיפור כבר הפך להיות יותר "נורמלי", כלומר, לא נראה תלוש... האיפור החזיק בסה"כ יפה כל היום. אחרי שהסתכלתי בתמונות ראיתי שבסוף הערב כבר נמרח קצת חלק מהאיפור, אבל הייתי כ"כ הפוכה שכבר לא שמתי לב.

בקיצור - אלינור מאפרת מהמם בעיניי, מאוד אהבתי איך שהיא איפרה אותי ואני ממליצה עליה בחום.

דבר אחרון שאני חייבת לציין הוא שמעבר לחבילת איזיווד, אלינור גובה תוספת תשלום על השירות "עד הבית". בנוסף ישנה תוספת תשלום על הדבקת ריסים.


----------



## פרילי 86 (28/2/13)

איפור פשוט מקסים!


----------



## nino15 (28/2/13)

האיפור מהמם!


----------



## HadarGulash (28/2/13)

אני חייבת לציין שהאיפור שלך 
הוא אחד היפים שראיתי!!!! פשוט מדהים! ואני גם לא חובבת איפור גדולה... אז אני שמחה שכל הסיפור שהיה הסתדר, ושלא החלפת מאפרת, כי נראה שיצא מצויין!!


----------



## Bobbachka (28/2/13)

איפור וכלה מהממים!


----------



## josie1986 (28/2/13)

תודה לכולכן


----------



## SimplyMe1 (1/3/13)

את מזכירה את משי של רמי-ריטה 
רק בגרסה בהירת העור שלה


----------



## josie1986 (28/2/13)

שמלה - ואדים מרגולין 
אחד הדברים שנסגרו ראשונים היה השמלה. היה לחץ סביבי שמא הזמן לא יספיק ולכן צריך למהר ולמצוא. בתקופה שלפני ההצעה שוטטתי רבות באתרי אינטרנט שונים שקשורים לחתונות, וגם כאן בפורום, ומצאתי שני מעצבים שאהבתי את הסגנון שלהם: ואדים מרגולין ויואב ריש. ערב אחד ישבתי עם ד' והראיתי לו את האתרים של המעצבים על מנת לבדוק איתו מה הוא חושב והוא אכן אישר 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 באותו זמן התברר גם כי ואדים עושה מבצע לקראת סוף השנה והחלטתי לנצל את ההזדמנות.
קבעתי בשני המקומות ביום שישי אחד ונסענו אני, אימא וסבתא (האנשים הכי כנים שאני מכירה) לת"א. קודם נכנסו לואדים. הוא הראה לי שלוש שמלות שמתוכם אהבתי שתיים והמלוות שלי אהבו במיוחד אחת מהם. אח"כ הלכנו ליואב ריש, שם מדדתי אינספור שמלות, אך הן לא גרפו התלהבות מצד המלוות וגם לי היה קשה לדמיין איך השמלה תראה (אצל יואב בסטודיו כל השמלות היו ענקיות עליי ולא נעשה שם ניסיון להראות לי איך זה יראה, בניגוד לואדים שהתחיל לתקוע סיכות בכל מיני מקומות).
חשוב לי לציין שלא החסרתי פעימה מאף שמלה ולא הרגשתי שזו "האחת". היו כאלה שאהבתי יותר או פחות, אבל בסה"כ הרגשתי מחופשת בכולן.
בסופו של דבר חזרתי הביתה עם שני דגמים שאהבתי, אחד של כל מעצב, והראיתי אותם ל-ד' (אני לא מאמינה באמונה שלחתן אסור לראות את השמלה, מה גם שעליי ועל הדוגמנית זה לא נראה אותו הדבר...). 
כמו המלוות שלי, גם ד' מאוד אהב את השמלה של ואדים ופסק מיידית שזו תהיה השמלה ושאין מה לדבר. ואכן בסופו של דבר סגרתי אצל ואדים.
תהליך העבודה של ואדים כולל די הרבה מדידות. קניתי אצלו במבצע שמלה מקולקציה קודמת ואני יכולה להגיד בלי צל של ספק שהוא השקיע בשמלה כאילו היא נתפרה עבורי. הוא החליף את כל השיפון העליון, הוריד עצמות מהמחוך ועוד כל מיני שינויים שאני לא מבינה בהם, על מנת שהשמלה תשב בול כמו שצריך.
בשבוע לפני החתונה ואדים נוהג לבצע שתי מדידות (עקב אובדן משקל 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) ובמדידה האחרונה צצה בעיה בשמלה. למרות שהגעתי אליו בשעת ערב, ואדים לא הסכים לוותר, עלה ותיקן וחזר ועלה ותיקן.. לבסוף החלטנו שאשאיר את השמלה עוד יום והוא יפתור את הבעיה מהיסוד. ואכן כך היה. למחרת חזרתי והבעיה נפתרה כלא הייתה.
מעבר להיותו מקצוען אמיתי, ואדים הוא אדם מקסים, מנומס ומשעשע. כמעט לכל המדידות הבאתי איתי את אימא וסבתא (ולפעמים גם סבא בא) והיה ממש כיף אצלו. בסוף כשהחזרתי את ההינומה והתכשיטים, הוא עוד אמר לי שהוא ממש מתבאס שהסבים שלי לא יגיעו יותר לסטודיו ושאמסור להם ד"ש 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



השמלה הייתה ועודנה מדהימה! בדיוק הסגנון שאני אוהבת. גם עליה קיבלתי המון מחמאות. למרות המחוך היא הייתה די נוחה (למעט הנסיעה הארוכה באוטו). 
אגב, אני מוכנה להשאיל אותה למעוניינות. כפי ש(אולי) אפשר לראות, היא לא כ"כ במידות סטנדרטיות, אם מישהי מעוניינת אפרט במסר.


----------



## SimplyMe1 (1/3/13)

לייק גדול! רק שתדעי שאני מסתכלת על חליפות חתן 
גם כן, לא מאלו שמתעלמות מחליפה של חתן באירוע, כי תכלס גם על חליפה יש להעביר חוט ומחט לעיתים, ויש כאלו שמפספסים וחושבים שאם הם לובשים חליפה אז היא בול בכובע, לא משנה אם צמוד\גדול\לא פרופורציונלי בכלל, העיקר חליפה
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



במקרה שלכם זה ממש מושלם.
חליפה שיושבת בול, בלי שאריות בד בקרסול
ושמלה ממש לטעמי!

ונראה שואדים מרגולין חביב הפורום לפי קרדיטים של כמה בנות כאן


----------



## עקשנית25 (1/3/13)

בדיוק מתלבטת על אותה שמלה אצלו 
ויש לי בעיה אמיתית עם ההרגשה  של המחוך. הוא אמר כשזה יהיה תפור למידות שלך את תרגישי טוב יותר. מה גם שאני כבדה ממך בהרבה וחוששת רצח שיצאו לי שניצלים מהמחוך. . 

לראות אותה עלייך זה נראה מצויין.


----------



## josie1986 (2/3/13)

עצה שלי - סמכי על ואדים 
הוא יודע מה הוא עושה ואין סיכוי שהוא יוציא אותך באופן פחות ממושלם.

ותודה!


----------



## Norma Desmond (2/3/13)

תמונה נהדרת! 
את נראית יפיפייה! וגם החתן, עם העיגול הלבן על הפרצוף נראה נהדר! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



רעיון מגניב, להצטלם ליד אוהל קרקס. אני יודעת בדיוק איפה הוא ממוקם למרות שראיתי את זה תמיד מהכביש
איך נכנסתם למתחם עצמו? אפשר להכנס לשם בחופשיות, או שצריך לתאם מראש?


----------



## josie1986 (2/3/13)

קרקס פלורנטין 
היה רעיון של ברצי. אנחנו זרמנו איתו.
זה נמצא בכפר הירוק, אין בעיה להיכנס לשם ולא צריך לתאם. הגענו וברצי ביקש אישור והכל היה בסדר (עוד לא פגשתי מישהו שמסרב לחתן וכלה).
לא יכולנו להצטלם בתוך האוהל עצמו, כי בדיוק התקיים שם שיעור, אבל מחוץ לאוהלים לא הייתה בעיה. יצאנו תמונות ממש מדליקות.

ותודה!


----------



## josie1986 (28/2/13)

תכשיטים וכו' 
את העגילים השאלתי מואדים. אין לי הרבה מה לפרט כי אני לא בן-אדם שעונד תכשיטים ולא ראיתי טעם להשקיע במשהו שהוא חד-פעמי מבחינתי.
גם את המסרקיה השאלתי ממנו.


----------



## josie1986 (28/2/13)

נעליים - סטיב מאדן 
סאגת הנעליים הייתה בעייתית ביותר. מאחר וכל לוח הזמנים היה די צפוף, ואדים קבע שלמדידה השנייה של השמלה עליי להגיע עם הנעליים, מה שהותיר לי שבועיים למצוא נעליים. ידעתי שאני רוצה נעל על עקב די גבוה, אבל מצד שני שתהיה נוחה ובצבע שהוא לא לבן (גם כי השמלה לא לבנה וגם כי רציתי נעליים שישמשו אותי אח"כ). אפשר להגיד שנכנסתי לכל חנות נעליים אפשרית, החל מהרשתות בקניון ועד חנויות משפחתיות ברחוב הראשי. איפה לא הייתי... 
בסופו של דבר מצאתי זוג שאהבתי מלכתחילה ב-nine west, ולמזלי נשאר זוג אחד במידתי. כשואדים ראה את הנעליים הוא כמעט ונחנק. הוא טען שהן גבוהות מדי ואולי כדאי לחשוב על אופציה אחרת (הוא חשש שלאחר שאוריד את הנעליים יישאר שובל ארוך מדיי ושאולי יקרה משהו לשמלה). 
בסופו של דבר, שוב התברר שהוא צודק והנעליים התגלו כלא כ"כ נוחות למשך שעות ארוכות והליכות.
הרבה אחרי המדידה השנייה, נכנסתי במקרה לחנות NYOU בקניון איילון והיה שם מבצע סופעונה על נעליים של סטיב מאדן. קניתי זוג נוסף ואיתו הלכתי בפועל ביום החתונה. הנעליים היו בסה"כ נוחות, הורדתי אותן רק איזה 20 דקות לתוך הריקודים ואז נשארתי יחפה (החתונה שלנו הייתה הפוכה, כך שהריקודים החלו יחסית מאוחר). לא טרחתי לקנות נעליים להחלפה.


----------



## josie1986 (28/2/13)

בגדי חתן 
סאגה גדולה עוד יותר הייתה קניית בגדים לבעלי היקר.
ד' יודע בעיקר מה הוא לא רוצה, אך התקשה למצוע משהו שהוא כן רוצה. ביקרנו באינספור חנויות רשת (וגם חנויות קטנות ברחוב הראשי) ואחרי שסיימנו לעבור בכולן, התחלנו את הסבב מחדש 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



בסופו של דבר החליפה נרכשה בזארה, החולצה ב-h&m, העניבה מחנות בדרום ת"א והנעליים מאלדו. 
יומיים לפני החתונה התחלתי לחשוב שאולי יהיה לו חם לרקוד עם החולצה המכופתרת כל הערב והתעקשתי שנלך לקנות לו חולצה להחלפה. אני לא אוהבת טי-שירט לבנה (זה מזכיר לי את הגופיות שאבא שלי לובש מתחת לחולצה) ו-ד' סירב לשמוע על מכופתרת קצרה. בסופו של דבר החלטנו על טי-שירט בצבע אפור כהה שנראית סבירה. ההחלטה התבררה כטובה ביותר, אין לי מושג איך הוא היה מצליח לרקוד ולהשתולל כל הערב עם חולצה ארוכה מכופתרת ויחסית עבה.

מהחליפה ניתן להתרשם בתמונה של השמלה שלי.


----------



## josie1986 (28/2/13)

טבעות נישואין - ג'קסון 
את הטבעות רכשנו ב"ג'קסון" בבורסה. אני מאוד חששתי מלהגיע לשם בהתחלה, עקב הביקורות שקראתי על שירות הלקוחות שלהם, אבל בסופו של דבר השתכנעתי לתת להם צ'אנס. דווקא הופתעתי לטובה מהשירות שניתן לנו בחנות. מיד כשנכנסנו ציוותו לנו מוכרת שליוותה אותנו במעבר על כל מגשי הטבעות שיש בחנות. ד' ידע מראש שהוא רוצה טבעת זהב דקיקה, אך לי לא היה בכלל כיוון, למעט הרצון לטבעת מזהב לבן. המוכרת עברה איתי על כל המגשים שבחנות, מה שלקח די הרבה זמן, וממש לא התייאשה ממני, גם כשמדדתי בפעם האלף את אותה הטבעת. בסופו של דבר ד' מצא את הטבעת שנבחרה. שילמנו מקדמה והמתנו. כעבור כשבועיים וחצי הטבעות היו מוכנות. הטבעת שלי הייתה דומה, אך שמתי לב שחסרו לה ריקועים כמו בטבעת שמדדתי מהמגש. אחד מהג'קסונים לקח את הטבעת ומיד יצר את הדוגמה שרציתי. אגב, בגלל חוסר התאמות בין הטבעות המוזמנות לטבעות שמתקבלות - התחילו בג'קסון לצלם את הטבעת ביום ההזמנה, אך את שלי משום מה לא צילמו 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



בסופו של דבר הכל בא על מקומו בשלום ואני קיבלתי את הטבעת שרציתי בדיוק. המחיר היה הוגן ואין לנו תלונות.

בתמונה - הטבעות על רקע ה-iPad החתיך שלי.


----------



## Norma Desmond (2/3/13)

אוי, בדיוק את אלה בחרנו גם 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
הוא ביקש את הזהב מט ולא מבריק ואני לקחתי זהב לבן טבעי (אין לי מושג מה ההבדל מסתם זהב לבן, לא מצאנו טבעת עם הדוגמא הזו בצבע שבחרתי, למרות שהיו מיליון מאותה דוגמא, אבל ראיתי בטבעות אחרות וזה נראה טיפה פחות כסוף וטיפונת יותר צהבהב). בכל אופן נקווה לטוב. שלכם נראות מקסימות!


----------



## josie1986 (28/2/13)

קישוט לרכב (לא ידוע) וזר כלה (פרחי חודי) 
בהתחלה החלטנו לבטל את החלק הזה מהעסקה של איזיווד, נראה לנו מיותר.
אחרי כמה שבועות כשהגענו לפגישה במשרדי איזיווד, ראינו שיש להם מבצע למי שסוגר דרכם חתונת חורף - רכב שכור+נהג ליום החתונה וכמובן ביקשנו לקבל אותו גם. כחודש לפני החתונה גילינו כי הרכב מגיע עם קישוט ללא עלות. אישית אני שונאת את הקישוטים האלה ולכן הטלתי את המטלה על ד' שבחר משהו סולידי 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ביום החתונה הנהג הגיע בשעה שקבענו וליווה אותנו לאורך כל היום. הוא נשאר לשמור על הרכבים והציוד כשאנחנו התרחקנו מהאוטו. הנהג היה אדיב ואפילו פתח עבורי דלתות. בלילה עזר לנו לקחת את הדברים בחזרה לאוטו ואף הביא את האוטו ממש קרוב לחדר החתן-כלה כדי שלא נצטרך ללכת בגשם.

זר כלה קניתי בפרחי חודי בכפר סבא. אצלנו במשפחה נהוג לקנות אצלם זרים לאירועים מיוחדים והם מכינים זרים מהממים שנשמרים להרבה זמן. הגעתי אליהם כשבוע וחצי לפני החתונה והתרשמתי מהזרים שלהם. השוזרת הראתה לי גם זר אחר שהיא הכינה ולא נמצא בקטלוג, זר פרחי חורף. אותו בסופו של דבר בחרתי. ידעתי שאני רוצה זר צבעוני עם נוכחות בולטת יותר של אדום-בורדו ואכן כך היה. הזר היה קטן וחמוד, לא כבד. היה כיף להסתובב איתו במשך היום ואני חושבת שהוא הוסיף צבע יפה לצילומים. 
פרחי חודי אינם זולים, אבל המחירים די תואמים את התעשייה... לא מצאתי טעם להתחיל להתברבר עם חיפוש אחרי משהו זול יותר.


----------



## arapax (1/3/13)

תמונה נהדרת 
והזר שלך מקסים


----------



## SimplyMe1 (1/3/13)

תמונה נהדרת#2 
איזה כלכלב מתוק וזר מקסים.


----------



## Grace612 (1/3/13)

אני מאוהבת בכלבה!


----------



## josie1986 (2/3/13)

תודה! אכן, המהממת בכלבים


----------



## simplicity83 (2/3/13)

הווווווווווווווווווווווווווווווווווו 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




| 
איזו מתוקה!!!!!! 
וגם הזר מהמם  
מאז ומתמיד אהבתי זרים כפריים וקטנים והחסרון היחידי של חתונת קיץ בעיניי (מבחינתי,כשונאי חורף) זה פרחי החורף המושלמים שלא היו לי בזר. 

המון מזל טוב!


----------



## פרבולה מרחפת (3/3/13)

התמונה הזו לא חוקית!


----------



## דניאל ואורן (6/3/13)

התמונה של הזר מהממת! 
הכלבה שלך כזו מתוקה!


----------



## josie1986 (28/2/13)

צלם - ברצי 
נתחיל בזה של-ד' בכלל לא היה איכפת מהצילום. הוא לא הבין מדוע יש להשקיע בכך כסף וטען שאף אחד לא יסתכל בתמונות בהמשך. אני כגולשת סמויה פה שרואה את התמונות המדהימות של כולן, ממש לא הסכמתי איתו והתעקשתי על צלמים בסטנדרט גבוה. נכנסתי לאתר של איזיווד ומשם התרשמתי בעיקר מברצי. את העסקה עם איזיווד התניתי בכך שברצי יהיה הצלם שלנו באירוע. מגישושים פה בפורום ובכלל, הבנתי שהוא לא כ"כ זמין ולכן כשבאנו לסגור את העסקה עם איזיווד הבהרתי להם שאם ברצי לא פנוי ביום החתונה שלנו, אני מוותרת על חבילת הצילום שלהם ולכן זה יהפוך ללא משתלם עבורי לסגור איתם.... באותו רגע מתאם האירוע הרים טלפון לברצי ושריין אותו עבורנו. בדיעבד התברר גם כי איזיווד גובים תוספת תשלום על ברצי, שכן הוא נחשב ספק פרימיום שלהם. למזלם (!) מאחר והתניתי את העסקה, הם לא גבו מאיתנו תוספת תשלום עבורו. בפגישת ההפקה הראשונה יצא לנו לראות אלבומים של ברצי ופתאום גם ל-ד' נפל האסימון והוא מאוד התלהב מהאלבומים. נפגשנו עם ברצי כחודש וחצי לפני האירוע, התרשמנו מהאלבומים ומהסרטים וגם ממנו כבן אדם. מדובר בבנאדם נעים מאוד שכיף להעביר איתו את היום. ביום החתונה ברצי הגיע בשעה שסיכמנו (הוא הקדים קצת כדי שנצא בזמן לצילומים) יחד עם צלם הווידאו יוסי ועם צלמת נוספת שביקשה להצטרף (כנראה כדי להעשיר את תיק העבודות שלה). שלושתם היו מקסימים והיה כיף מאוד להעביר איתם את היום. ברצי הוא מאוד יצירתי והצליח להוציא תמונות מקסימות גם מהשדה שיש לנו ליד הבית וגם ממקומות אקזוטיים יותר כמו הקרקס בכפר הירוק, או חוף הצוק.
בערב הצטרף לברצי צלם נוסף. במהלך האירוע הנוכחות של הצלמים הייתה כמעט בלתי מורגשת, אבל כשעברנו על התמונות ראינו שהם תפסו כל מיני רגעים ובכל מקום שקרה משהו, היה מישהו שיתפוס את הרגע הזה. יש לנו תמונות שבהם רואים את הצלם השני, אז אנחנו יודעים שהתמונה כוסתה מכל הכיוונים 
בתור אחת ששונאת שמצלמים אותה באירועים, אני חושבת שזאת אחת הגדולות של צלם - להיות נוכח אך בלתי מורגש. ואכן כך היה.
בצילומים המקדימים ברצי יותר "ביים" אותנו ולפעמים זה הרגיש קצת מוזר/משעשע/דבילי, אבל בסופו של דבר אנחנו לא כאלה טיפוסים של מצלמה, זה די מביך אותנו ולכן זה עוזר. בנוסף, רואים עליו שיש לו vision של איך התמונה צריכה להיראות, אז הרבה יותר קל להיענות להוראות במצב כזה. באירוע עצמו הוא בהחלט תופס תמונות מדהימות של רגעים, בגלל שהוא באמת נמצא בכל מקום!
לצערי מאחר ואני פחות אוהבת חשיפה, אני לא אוסיף תמונות של מקדימים.


----------



## American Starfish (1/3/13)

ברצי הוא הצלם הכי טוב בארץ! 
וכל כך חבל לי שהוא לא פנוי בתאריך שלי 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 הייתי משלמת לו כל מחיר שיגיד...


----------



## Norma Desmond (2/3/13)

וואו! תמונה מדהימה!


----------



## josie1986 (2/3/13)

תודה!


----------



## josie1986 (28/2/13)

המקום - "ביער" 
איזיווד שלחו אותנו לשלושה מקומות אופציונליים. "ביער" היה המקום השני שראינו ולמקום השלישי הלכנו רק כי כבר קבענו ויותר מחוסר נעימות, כי כבר היה לנו ברור שנסגור ב"ביער". אין צורך להכביר במילים על המקום הזה. מדובר במקום שמתנהל כבר המון שנים, הבעלים שלו מקצוענים ביותר והם יודעים מה טיב הסחורה שהם מספקים. אין שם הפתעות, מקבלים מה שרואים. היה לנו מאוד חשוב שהאקוסטיקה במקום תהיה טובה, לטובת האורחים המבוגרים ולאור חתונות שהיינו בהן וסבלנו נורא מעוצמת המוזיקה (אני גם קלינאית תקשורת, אז בשבילי זה יותר במודעות). כשהגענו להתרשמות, יהודה איש הסאונד ערך לנו הדגמה שמיד "קנתה" אותנו, כך שזה תרם נקודות למקום. מעבר לזה, המקום פשוט מדהים ביופיו, החל מהגן שנראה בחורף כמו יער פיות קסום (עם הערפל שאופף אותו) וכלה במבנה שכל קירותיו זכוכית, כך שניתן לראות את הגן והיער מכל פינה. אהבנו גם שדרך הגישה לשם מאוד נוחה, אין כבישי כורכר בוציים וחשוכים, אלא כביש גישה קצר מאספלט ושמגרש החניה סלול. אהבתי גם שהאולם והגן מאוד מוקפדים. יצא לנו להיות במספר מקומות שיש בהם גן עם דשא מקריח ודברים כאלה. אמנם ביקרנו בהם בחורף, אבל לדעתי מקום עם גן צריך להיות מטופח גם אם לא מתקיימות בגן חתונות. אצל "ביער" הגן מתוקתק כל השנה.
האולם פשוט עצום, כך שיש יתרון לקיים חתונות קטנות בחורף (מאחר וגם קבלת הפנים מתקיימת בפנים והאולם למעשה "מתחלק" לשניים). ביער יודעים בדיוק איך לפזר את השולחנות כך שהאולם לא ייראה עצום וריק ומצד שני לא ייראה צפוף.
הם מאוד מקפידים על האבטחה במקום ומבררים עם כל אורח שמגיע לאיזו חתונה הוא הגיע או האם מדובר בזוג שבא לראות את המקום (האמת שזה אולי החסרון היחיד של המקום - שבכל ערב מגיעים מספר זוגות להתרשם מהאולם).
ביער עמדו לרשותנו בכל שאלה שהייתה לנו והיה די נוח לעבוד מולם. למען הגילוי הנאות יש להגיד שביער הוא רק מבנה ותשתיות, כך שלא נדרש מהם באמת יותר מדיי - רק שהמקום יעמוד וייראה במיטבו 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 אבל בזה הם מצטיינים.
בכל מקרה - אנחנו מאוד מרוצים מהבחירה ויש לי חברות שכבר אמרו שכשתורן יגיע - שם הן יתחתנו.


----------



## josie1986 (28/2/13)

עוד מהמקום


----------



## josie1986 (28/2/13)

ואחרונה


----------



## josie1986 (28/2/13)

קייטרינג - eat אירועים 
הדיל של איזיווד כלל כמובן גם את הקייטרינג. הוצעו לנו שתי הצעות מחיר עם שתי חברות קייטרינג שונות ובעצת "ביער" בחרנו ב-eat אירועים.
מחיר המנה באיט כולל גם את העיצוב הבסיסי ואת הברים (אלכוהול וקפה), ששניהם יחסית מכובדים ולא כ"כ צריך לשדרג אותם.
כל האנשים איתם עבדנו באיט היו נהדרים, החל מהמזכירה ועד השף בעצמו. גילי השף הוא בן-אדם מקסים וזרם איתנו בכל מה שבחרנו. בגלל שהחתונה הייתה הפוכה, גילי שדרג לנו את מספר המסתובבים בקבלת הפנים ואף הציע רעיונות מעניינים. גילי לא היסס גם לקחת אותנו למטבח ולהראות לנו "איפה הקסם קורה" 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. כשהיו מנות שלא הופיעו בטעימות, אך עדיין התעניינו בהן, הוא הזמין אותנו לטעום אותן בזמן האירוע ובאמת זרם עם כל גחמה שלנו והיו לא מעט. התפריט של איט כולל גם את המאכלים הבנאליים והמוכרים (סטייק אנטריקוט, סטייק פרגית, דג סלמון), אבל מצד שני יש בו גם מנות יותר חדשניות ומקוריות. כמובן שאי אפשר יותר מדיי להתפרע באירוע, אבל היה נחמד לראות דברים מגוונים.
מבחינת האוכל עצמו - היה טעים בטירוף!
לפני קבלת הפנים לא הצלחתי לאכול מרוב התרגשות, אבל בקבלת הפנים נשנשתי קצת ובזמן הארוחה התיישבתי לאכול עם החברות שלי. הסטייק היה מעולה ויצא בדיוק כמו שביקשנו (מדיום וחם!). מאנשים אחרים קיבלנו ביקורות חיוביות גם על יתר המנות ואנחנו בעצמנו זכינו לטעום חלק מהמנות בשאריות שנארזו עבורנו. אין מה להגיד - גם ביום למחרת (ולאחר רצח במיקרוגל) האוכל היה טעים. אגב, אנשים עדיין מדברים איתנו על האוכל שהיה בחתונה, אז נראה לי שזה אומר משהו. בנוסף, קיבלנו מחמאות על האוכל אפילו מהצד המזרחי במשפחה, וזאת למרות שלא היה חומוס על השולחן!!! (גילי, אגב, הציע לשמור חומוס במקרר למקרה שמישהו יבקש - מלך או מה?!)
והקינוחים. הו הקינוחים. באיט אין קינוחים לבחירה, משום שבכל אירוע מוציאים את כל מגוון הקינוחים הקיים. הקינוחים יוצאים במידות קטנטנות ומגיעים לכל אורח, בין אם הוא יושב ליד השולחן, או קורע את הרחבה. לצערי, בחתונה הספקתי לטעום רק משהו אחד, אבל מחברות לעבודה שמעתי שבשלב מסויים הן כבר לא יכלו לאכול מרוב הרעלת מתוקים..
מנהל האירוע גם הוא היה מטעם הקייטרינג ובסה"כ לא כ"כ הרגשתי בנוכחותו באירוע. כשהיינו צריכים אותו הוא תמיד היה שם ורוב הדברים שביקשנו התבצעו כפי שרצינו. אני לא זוכרת ביקורת שיש לי להגיד ולכן אני חושבת שבסה"כ הוא ביצע את עבודתו כמו שצריך.

הערה אחת שכן יש לי לגבי איט נוגעת למלצרים. לא חשוב כמה התעקשנו איתם על מלצרים בוגרים, בסופו של דבר רוב המלצרים היו צעירים לפני צבא ומעט מבוגרים יותר.. האמת שזה לא כ"כ הפריע לי בפני עצמו, כי הם בסה"כ היו מתוקתקים. מה שכן, אחרי החתונה קיבלתי הערות שחלק מהמלצרים לא ידעו להגיד מה יש בעמדה שלהם ומבחינתי זה א'-ב'. מאוד התאכזבתי לגלות את זה בדיעבד. אז זאת סוגיה שכן יש לשים עליה דגש בפגישה עם מנהל האירוע.


----------



## josie1986 (28/2/13)

אלכוהול - בר-בר ועצמי 
"ביער" עובדים באופן בלעדי עם הבר של חברת "בר-בר". הבר הבסיסי המוצע שם הוא בר תוצרת חוץ שלא מצריך יותר מדיי שדרוגים. כמו כן, הבר מתמחה בהכנת קוקטיילים מיוחדים מבוססים על פירות העונה. בסה"כ מבחינת ההיצע של הבר לא היו לנו תלונות. מה שכן, קיבלנו הערות על כך שטעמה של אחת הבירות שהוגשו הרגיש מקולקל (כמובן שהוחלפה החבית, אך עדיין לא ראוי מבחינתי). בנוסף, אנחנו הבאנו ארגזי XL ולא נעשה שימוש בכולם. בסוף הערב קיבלנו בחזרה ארגז אחד ועוד כמה פחיות. הרגיז אותי שהארגז שהוחזר לנו היה פתוח (הוצאה ממנו פחית אחת!), למרות שהיו עוד פחיות פזורות...
בקיצור, לא היינו סופר-מרוצים מהם, אבל גם לא הייתה לנו אפשרות אחרת.. 

שדרוגי אלכוהול - קנינו קצת שדרוגים ב"בנא משקאות" בפ"ת. מאוד אהבנו את השירות שם וכמובן את המחירים. המוכרים לא מנסים לדחוף כמויות אדירות ובאמת עוזרים וממקדים לפי הצרכים של החתונה. קנינו כמה בקבוקי וואן גוך, וויסקי ו-וודקה איכותיים, וויסקי לצ'ייסרים וכמה ארגזי XL. ממש לא התפרענו בקניה (מלכתחילה, כאמור, ההיצע של הבר די טוב) ובסופו של דבר הכל נגמר, למעט ארגז XL.
הבאסה היחידה בבנא היא שלא מחזירים שם כסף מזומן, אלא זיכוי. ייאמר לזכותם שהם קיבלו מאיתנו את ארגז ה-XL הפתוח שהוזכר לעיל (לאחר שהשלמנו לשם פחית) מבלי לעשות שום בעיה.
אם אתם זוג שיודע להעריך סדרי גודל של כמויות שתיה אני חושבת שהם מומלצים ביותר. לא הצלחנו למצוא חנות שמתחרה במחירים שלהם.


----------



## josie1986 (28/2/13)

עיצוב - "חופות" 
נתחיל מכך ש"ביער" הוא מקום מדהים גם בלי טיפת עיצוב ובכל מקרה ידעתי מלכתחילה שלא אשקיע בכך כסף נוסף, אלא נסתפק בעיצוב הבסיסי. 
עיצוב האירוע כלול במחיר המנה של איט (הם עובדים עם חברת "חופות"). העיצוב כולל 1/3 שולחנות עם פמוטים, 1/3 עם נרות נמוכים ו-1/3 עם פרחים, חופה מסורתית/יפנית ועיצוב בסיסי בקבלת הפנים. בסה"כ העיצוב די מקיף ולא מצריך שדרוג רב, או בכלל (ואני כמובן לא מדברת על עיצובי הDIY המדהימים שראיתי פה, אני לא כזאת וגם אם הייתי, לא היה לי זמן). מאחר ואצלנו היו מעט שולחנות, המעצב הסכים לעצב לנו מחצית מהשולחנות עם פרחים ומחצית עם נרות ועלי כותרת מסביבם. 
נפגשנו עם המעצב ב"ביער" כחודש לפני האירוע וסגרנו על העיצוב - מחצית מהשולחנות עם זרים של פרחי חורף ומחצית עם נרות. ביום האירוע, כשהגענו לאולם, ראיתי שהוא שינה את העיצוב מעט ובהתחלה הקונטרול פריק שבי התרגז מאוד, אך מהר מאוד התעשתתי וקלטתי שהוא שדרג אותנו מאוד (מנוריות לטוליפים!). בסה"כ הוא היה ממש בסדר. 

אגב, הלכנו על טהרת הבורדו-אדום. החל מהעניבה של החתן ועד המפיות באולם. תכלס, אני חושבת שחוץ ממני אף אחד לא שם לב לזה.


----------



## Bobbachka (1/3/13)

סידור מקסים! 
אוהבתתתתת טוליפים וממש היום קניתי טוליפים אדומים לשבת!


----------



## Zorikit (1/3/13)

לגמרי שידרוג 
טוליפים הרבה יותר יקרים מנוריות וזו כמות גדולה....


----------



## yael rosen (1/3/13)

יפייפה 
הטוליפים מדהימים והמעצב שלכם באמת שידרג


----------



## yulka303 (1/3/13)

ואו הטוליפים נראים משגע!


----------



## josie1986 (2/3/13)

תודה לכולכן


----------



## josie1986 (28/2/13)

DJ - שחר אריאל 
נראה לי שתקצר היריעה מלספר על שחר אריאל האחת והיחידה!!! לא מכירים פה הרבה את השם של שחר וחבל! 
שחר היא דיג'יי עם אהבה אמיתית למקצוע, מקצוענית אמיתית ובמקביל מתחשבת ברצונות הלקוח ובעיקר בחורה מקסימה! את שחר פגשנו במקרה כשהגענו לפגישת ההפקה הראשונה באיזיווד והיא תיקלטה במקום. הספיקו לה פחות מ-5 דק' כדי לקלוט אותנו בדיוק והיא קלעה בול בכל מילה ומילה שהיא אמרה ובכל שם של שיר/אמן שהיא זרקה לחלל האוויר. בפגישה שחר אוספת נתונים על הזוג, העדפות מוסיקליות של כל אחד מבני הזוג, קצת רקע על המשפחות ועל קהל המוזמנים. בהתאם לזה היא יודעת בדיוק לקלוע לטעם המוסיקלי של כל אחד ויוצרת עירוב מקסים בין הסגנונות. אחרי הפגישה איתה הלכנו לפגישה עם דיג'יי נוסף, רק כדי להשקיט את המצפון. בדיעבד זאת הייתה פגישה מיותרת כי שנינו ידענו כבר שאנחנו רוצים את שחר.
אח"כ הגענו לפגישה עם שחר בדירתה (המהממת, יש לציין), שם יצא לנו לפטפט יותר בנינוחות ולהקשיב למוסיקה איכותית. שחר לא עושה חיים קלים לזוגות שבוחרים בה ושלחה אותנו הביתה עם שיעורי בית - היא חולקת עם הזוגות תיקיות דרופבוקס עם אלפי שירים ומבקשת שיכינו לה רשימה של שירים שרוצים שיושמעו בקבלת הפנים ובארוחה. כמובן שלא צריך לבחור את כל הפלייליסט, מספיקים לה קצת שירים כדי לקלוט את הראש ולנגן עוד המון שירים שיקלעו לטעם הזוג. ההכנה הזאת לפני היא זמן איכות של לשבת ולשמוע מוסיקה, לדמיין את האירוע וליהנות והיה הכי הכי כיף להגיע לאירוע ולשמוע שירים שאנחנו ישבנו והקדשנו זמן לבחירתם (אגב, אני יודעת שרוב האנשים לא ממש שמים לב למוסיקה בקבלת הפנים, אבל קיבלנו עליה המון מחמאות).
במסיבה נתנו לשחר יד חופשית לנהל אותה כפי שהיא רואה לנכון, עם מגבלה אחת בנוגע לשירי מזרחית - מעט וישן (מרגול סטייל). ואכן שחר ניגנה יחסית מעט שירים, משהו כמו 5, לאורך כל המסיבה. היא גם ידעה מתי בדיוק לנגן כל שיר כדי לשמור על הוייב המטורף שהיה במסיבה. אנשים היו באנרגיות מטורפת ובסוף הערב באו אלינו להתלונן על רגליים כואבות. אין ספק ששחר לא עשתה עבודה קלה לרוקדים 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



כשאנחנו באנו מותשים אל שחר בסוף הערב וביקשנו שיר סיום, היא עדיין הייתה מלאת אנרגיות כאילו החתונה רק התחילה... 
בסוף הערב שחר נתנה לנו חיבוק + דיסק עם שירים מהחתונה (שיר חופה ושבירת כוס, שיר סלואו, שירים מקבלת הפנים) שמתנגן אצלנו באוטו ללא הפסקה. זה ממש כיף להיכנס לאוטו ומדי פעם לחזור לשירים מהחתונה - מומלץ!
בקיצור - אנחנו מאוהבים בשחר וממליצים עליה מכל הלב!


----------



## josie1986 (28/2/13)

שיר כניסה לחופה 
שיר מספר 8 - אריק איינשטיין
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XifsClAf-sQ

ידעתי שמאוד אתרגש מהמעמד ורציתי שיר קליל לכניסה לחופה. אני גם באופן כללי פחות מתחברת לשירים הדרמטיים שלפעמים מנגנים בכניסה לחופה. רצינו שהכניסה לחופה תלווה בהרבה שמחה מצד האורחים. בפגישה עם שחר פירטתי את ההעדפות: ישראלי וקצבי. שחר מיד שלפה כמה שירים מהשרוול וכמובן שקיבלנו תיקיה ענקית עם המון שירים. בסופו של דבר בחרנו בשיר הראשון או השני שהיא הציעה, עד כדי כך היא טובה 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 היפה בשיר שבחרנו הוא שהטקסט שלו הוא שיר אהבה מקסים (לטעמי), אך הלחן קליל ואריק איינשטיין במבטא תימני, אז הוא די משלב את כל העולמות. בזמן הצעידה לחופה היה ממש כיף לראות את האנשים עומדים ומוחאים כפיים לקצב המוסיקה.


----------



## josie1986 (28/2/13)

וכבר בחופה - תשל"כ


----------



## Shmutzi (1/3/13)

אצילית 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
אוהבת את הסגנון שלך


----------



## josie1986 (2/3/13)

תודה


----------



## קבוק בוטן (1/3/13)

את יפהפיה וגם הכלבה שלכם 
בחרתי להגיב פה סתם כי אהבתי את השיר והבחירה הלא שגרתית.
מזל טוב, נשמעת חתונה כיפית!


----------



## josie1986 (2/3/13)

תודה רבה! 
בהחלט היה כיף. בא לי שוב


----------



## josie1986 (28/2/13)

שיר שבירת כוס 
move it של הבלקן ביט בוקס
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-Qqwtrd8PzA
בערך ב-00:20 שניות לשיר, כולם מכירים.

האמת שהיה לנו שיר אחר מועדף לשבירת כוס, אבל ברגע האחרון בעלי החליט שלא בא לו עליו וחשש שאנשים לא יכירו (ועוד אחרי ששחר הפכה עולמות כדי למצוא גרסת אולפן של השיר).
לשיר קוראים "באנו לעשות שמח" בגרסה של מאור כהן מתוך הסרט "זוהי סדום".
בעיני שיר אדיר!!! פחות מיינסטרימי.


----------



## josie1986 (28/2/13)

סלואו 
מכיוון שהחתונה שלנו הייתה הפוכה, לא היה סלואו לאחר החופה. זה מאוד מתאים לנו כי אנחנו לא כ"כ אוהבים את זה שכולם יושבים סביב השולחנות וצופים בחתן ובכלה (קבלו אותם במחיאות כפיים...). שחר עודדה אותנו בכל זאת לבחור שיר לסלואו שהיא תנגן בסוף הערב.
בחרנו בשיר wonderful tonight של אריק קלפטון שזה שיר שאנחנו מאוד אוהבים והוא מתאים לסיום הערב. רקדנו את הסלואו ממש בסיום הערב כשנשארו כבר ממש מעט אנשים (המשפחה והחברים הקרובים) שהקיפו אותנו באהבה.


----------



## פרבולה מרחפת (3/3/13)

זה היה גם השיר שלנו =]


----------



## josie1986 (28/2/13)

קשקושים לרחבה 
קשקושים לרחבה נקנו, איך לא, בכפר גלעדי. אני ממש לא יודעת את שם החנות, אבל היא הייתה מאוד זולה ובעל הבית הוא בחור צעיר שמבין עניין. יצאנו משם עם שקיות מלאות וארנקים לא ריקים 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



אין מה להגיד, זה מאוד נחמד לראות אנשים רוקדים עם כל הפיצ'פקעס האלה וזה בהחלט צובע את הרחבה. לא הייתי מוותרת על זה ואולי הייתי קונה קצת יותר.


----------



## josie1986 (28/2/13)

וכמה מילים לסיום... 
אז הגענו לסוף. תהליך ארגון החתונה שלנו היה קצר יחסית ואני מאוד שמחה על כך. ניסינו לייעל ולפשט את העניינים עד כמה שניתן ולקחת את האירוע בפרופורציות המתאימות.
כמובן שגם אנחנו חווינו משברים באמצע, אבל בסה"כ אני חושבת שהתהליך היה יחסית נעים וכיפי. 
במשך כל התהליך היינו עם יד על הדופק בכל הנוגע לתקציב, השתדלנו לא להתפרע יותר מדיי, אבל מצד שני לא לחסוך בדברים שחשובים לנו.
את כל ההחלטות הגדולות קיבלנו ביחד (למעט צלם, פשוט כי ל-ד' לא היה איכפת) והיה כיף לגלות שוב ושוב כמה אנחנו מתואמים בינינו 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




עצה לכל הכלות והחתנים לעתיד - אל תמהרו לחזור לשגרה. אם יש דבר אחד שאני מתחרטת עליו היה החזרה המהירה לשגרת היומיום. לצערי לא יכולנו לנסוע לחופשה מיד לאחר החתונה ונאלצנו לחזור לעבודה יומיים למחרת החתונה. בדיעבד אני חושבת שזו הייתה טעות ואני חושבת שכן היינו צריכים למצוא את הדרך להאריך קצת את ה"היי" של החתונה, אפילו בעוד יום-יומיים. הנחיתה למציאות הייתה מאוד לא פשוטה ובגלל שהיא הייתה מהירה - זה בטח לא הועיל.

עכשיו ממשיכים לפרויקטים הבאים: אלבומים לחתונה (כן, זה בהחלט יהיה פרויקט לבחור תמונות), תכנון ירח הדבש וכמובן הנסיעה עצמה.

התחלתי לקרוא בפורום הרבה לפני ההצעה וקיבלתי ממנו המון חיזוקים, גם כשלא פניתי בשאלות, והמון רעיונות. מסתובבות פה המון בנות מדהימות (וגם קצת גברים), אדיבות ונחמדות וכיף לדעת שיש אנשים שרוצים לעזור ועוזרים ללא תמורה, אפילו אם זה רק לכתוב מילה טובה.
בינתיים אני פה, כי קשה להתנתק 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



מקווה שאוכל עוד לעזור למי שיצטרך.

יצאה חפירה.


----------



## coffeetoffy (1/3/13)

כמה אתם יפים! 
כיף לקרוא, כיף לראות, והכי כיף ללמוד לקחים 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




שיהיה המון המון מזל טוב ומלא אהבה


----------



## josie1986 (1/3/13)

תודה רבה!


----------



## arapax (1/3/13)

מזל טוב! 
אהבתי הרבה מהבחירות שעשית, ואני מלאת הערכה על איך שעמדת על שלך מול איזיווד. ובקטעים מסוימים הבחור שלך הזכיר את שלי... בעיקר בנושא הבגדים 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



מאחלת לכם אושר רב, ושתהנו גם מהפרויקטים הבאים


----------



## josie1986 (1/3/13)

תודה! 
כיף לשמוע שאהבת! אני מאוד מעריכה את הטעם שלך


----------



## ronitvas (1/3/13)

למרות ובגלל החפירות קראתי הכל
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
תודה על קרדיטים יפים ומועילים!!!
את יפהפיה והכלבה שלך שובת לב (התמונה עם הזר מיד להגדלה 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)
מאחלת לכם חיים טובים ומאושרים


----------



## josie1986 (1/3/13)

תודה רבה


----------



## lanit (1/3/13)

בחירות נהדרות! 
את יפהפיה! ונמסתי אל מול הכלבונת שלכם (במיוחד התמונה המתוקה עם הזר).
המון מזל טוב!


----------



## josie1986 (1/3/13)

תודה רבה! 
אין ספק שהתמונה עם הזר היא שוס


----------



## yael rosen (1/3/13)

מזל טוב 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
הכל נראה כל כך עדין ומקסים ועשוי לפרטים הקטנים והיפים.
את יפייפיה אמיתית וכל התמונות שלך רכות להפליא.

לגבי החזרה לשגרה - תחשבו על זה כך - ירח הדבש המאוחר הופך את כל האירוע לארוך יותר. עוד יש למה לצפות 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




המון מזל טוב וחיי נישואים מאושרים


----------



## פרבולה מרחפת (3/3/13)

קרדיטים מקסימים! 
ממש לא חפירה!
אני דווקא מעריכה את הפירוט כי הוא ממש עוזר למי שמתלבט. 
אהבתי את הפירוט של החיוב והשלילה, זה נהדר!

מאחלת לכם המשך דרך מאושרת =]
אה, ותמעכי קצת את הכלבה שלכם בשבילי


----------



## josie1986 (3/3/13)

תודה רבה! 
אין בעיה, אמעך אותה כשהיא תחזור עם אבא שלה מהטיול היומי


----------



## תותית1212 (1/3/13)

אני שאלה!!! 
קודם אומר שהיית מהממת (ועודך).

האיפור מהמם, השמלה, השיער. הכל!!!

רציתי לשאול על חתונה הפוכה:
מה הביא אתכם לבחור בחתונה הפוכה?
מסקנות?
דעות האורחים?
דעות ההורים?






 כל מידע יתקבל בברכה


----------



## josie1986 (1/3/13)

בוקר טוב! 
קודם כל - תודה! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





לגבי חתונה הפוכה-
אנחנו הלכנו על הקונספט הזה מכמה סיבות. ראשית, היינו בחתונה כזאת וממש התלהבנו. נכון שזה נראה מוזר בהתחלה, אבל כשיצאנו מהחתונה סימנו אותה כאחת החתונות הטובות שהיינו בהן. שנית, יצא לנו לא מעט פעמים להגיע לחתונה ומסיבות שונות לפספס את המנה העיקרית, שלרוב יוצאת בשעה 22:30 או אפילו 23:00!! אנחנו לא אוהבים לאכול בשעות כאלה וחושבים שזה לא מכבד את האורחים וגם לא רוצים להחזיק אותם בני ערובה בשביל סטייק.

קיבלנו הרבה תגובות חיוביות על הקונספט. לחלק מהאורחים זאת הייתה חוויה ראשונה וחלק כבר היו בחתונות כאלה בעבר. כולם הרימו גבה כשקיבלו את ההזמנה, אבל בסוף בירכו על זה. כמה כיף לבוא מיום ארוך בעבודה, רעבים ועייפים, ולקבל אוכל ומקום לשבת לשעה ואח"כ לבוא בסבבה שלך לחופה ולריקודים. האלכוהול גם נספג טוב יותר על בטן מלאה, כך שלא הסתובבו אצלנו שיכורים 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



אנחנו מאוד מרוצים ואוהבים את הקונספט.

ההורים שלי התלהבו מההתחלה. הם די זרמו עם רוב הרצונות שלנו לחתונה וממש ממש לא התערבו. אפילו לא הרימו גבה. להורים של בעלי היה קצת יותר קשה לקבל את זה ובהתחלה נרשמו התנגדויות או תהיות..הסברנו להם את הרציונל וקיבלנו שקט. אבל אז הם הלכו לחתונה שבה הם קיבלו את המנה העיקרית נורא נורא מאוחר, כמעט ופספסו אותה.  מאותו רגע קיבלנו רק אישורים לבחירה ונראה שהם היו יותר מרוצים ושלמים איתה.

אם עוד לא הבנת - אנחנו הכי הכי בעד!


----------



## yael rosen (1/3/13)

אני ממש בעד 
אם היינו הולכים על חתונה בערב, ללא ספק היא הייתה חתונה הפוכה!
כמו שציינת, האורחים לא אוכלים בשעות מאוחרות, בחופה הבטן כבר לא מקרקרת, וממנה כולם ממשיכים ישר לריקודים ולקינוחים.
בנוסף, הצעירים לא צריכים להתלבט אם לאכול או לרקוד, או יותר נכון, לצעירים מתאפשר לאכול
והמבוגרים לא אוכלים עם מוזיקת ריקודים ברקע.
וגם - זה מפחית את התורים למזנונים, כי אנשים זורמים לאוכל לאט לאט.

בקיצור, גם אני בעד!


----------



## Norma Desmond (2/3/13)

שאלה קטנה על חתונה הפוכה 
אני מוכרחה לציין שהקונספט של חתונה הפוכה נשמע לי נהדר!
אני אמנם מתחתנת בשישי בצהריים וממילא אין אצלנו ריקודים, אלא הרכב מוסיקלי, אבל מעניין אותי כאורחת עתידית בחתונה כזו (וגם סתם, כי אני סקרנית) איך זה עובד
קודם כל- זה נשמע מושלם, לאנשים כמונו, שממש שונאים לאכול כשברקע רעש חזק של ריקודים (ואם מדובר במוסיקה לא לטעמנו, הסבל מתגבר אפילו יותר) שמונע מאיתנו לדבר עם האנשים מסביב לשולחן, ובמקרים חמורים במיוחד, אפילו עם האדם שיושב לידנו. אבל מה בעצם קורה בזמן האוכל? יש מוסיקת רקע? נאומים? קורה משהו מעבר לארוחה, או שכמו במסעדה, אוכלים, המנות מתחלפות (ראשונות, עיקריות, קינוח) ומדברים תוך כדי?

אגב, לא נוצר מצב שבסוף הארוחה רוב האורחים המבוגרים פשוט עוזבים, לפני שלב הריקודים?
מה שלא יהיה- לי, כאורחת עם נפש של זקנה ("אוי, כמה רעש...") זה נשמע כמו סידור אידאלי ונעים


----------



## josie1986 (2/3/13)

זה נורא תלוי בזוג 
אנחנו ממש שונאים סרטים ונאומים ולמזלי אף אחד לא הכין לנו משהו כזה, אז לא היו.

בזמן הארוחה אנשים אוכלים ומפטפטים (הארוחה הייתה במזנונים, אז לא ממש הייתה הפרדה בין המנות, למעט הקינוחים שיצאו כבר בשלב הריקודים). כמובן שיש מוסיקה ברקע, והיא הולכת ומתגברת בקצב לקראת החופה. אנחנו גם אכלנו ואח"כ עשינו סיבוב בשולחנות, להודות לאורחים שהגיעו. לא הצטלמנו בשולחנות, למרות שהצלם תפס כמה תמונות מדהימות מהסיבוב הזה. 

אחרי הארוחה אף אחד לא עזב, כי הייתה חופה. להיפך. דווקא בגלל שהחופה אחרי האוכל אז כ-ו-ל-ם היו ואף אחד לא פספס. אחרי החופה גם כן רוב האנשים נשארו, גם המבוגרים. רקדו קצת, אכלו קינוחים ואח"כ הלכו. אני משערת שבשעה דומה לחתונה רגילה. חוץ מזה, כבר כתבתי מקודם שאנחנו לא מאמינים בלקיחת "בני ערובה" באמצעות סטייק. מצדי מי שרוצה ללכת שיילך, אבל יילך עם שיר בלב וסטייק בבטן.

אנחנו לא מתחרטים לרגע! בעינינו הסידור המושלם.


----------



## Norma Desmond (2/3/13)

נשמע מושלם! 
ונכון, לא חשבתי על זה שככה כולם מספיקים להגיע לחופה. יפה, נשמע נהדר
עכשיו רק שיזמינו אותי לחתונות הפוכות במקום לרגילות


----------



## yulka303 (1/3/13)

מזל טוב! והיה ממש כייף לקרוא את הקרדיטים


----------



## josie1986 (2/3/13)

תודה!


----------



## Forest Girl (3/3/13)

מזל טוב! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
נהניתי לקרוא. נראה שהיתה לכם חתונה מקסימה!


----------



## josie1986 (3/3/13)

תודה רבה! 
כיף לשמוע


----------

